

Xobni: Goodbye, Organize Tab - resetmypassword
http://www.xobni.com/blog/2008/04/04/goodbye-organize-tab/
I just noticed that the search field is purple and the organize tab is gone. I guess they got rid of the organize tab a while ago though.<p>http://www.xobni.com/blog/2008/04/04/goodbye-organize-tab/<p>Joking aside, hats off to xobni for making outlook almost bearable.
======
skmurphy
I wonder if this is the first impact of a new CEO. There were a number of
complaints about the loss of the "stay in touch" functionality. Their focus
"Lightning fast search and a view on email that works the way your brain does
– by people" would seem to include "stay in touch."

Deleting functionality is a tricky decision, this is one area where SaaS gives
a startup an advantage since it's much easier to measure real usage patterns.

------
rksprst
Why remove it? They can simply make it hidden by default and to enable you go
to preferences.

~~~
resetmypassword
Because they can? Steve Jobs would be proud.

~~~
resetmypassword
I liked my headline better before the moderators or whatever got to it:

"xobni releases major feature: Search bar now purple."

------
ajbatac
i looks a lot cleaner now than the previous one.

